# Some of the cruelest forms of animal abuse. Graphic photo's inside.



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Look at this pitiful dog being tortured!!! Oh the humanity!

First he tries to choke her out



























Then he tries to run over her with his car









Trying to brush her









Chasing too....









and fro....









Treating her like a jungle gym


















We always hear preaching of saving the children from pit bulls.....

BUT WHO WILL SAVE THE PIT BULLS FROM THE CHILDREN?!

THANKS FOR LOOKING 

*No animals were harmed in the taking of these pictures.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoooo Goo, Zach does love his Helena. And vice versa, these are great pics 


** in Helena voice** I wanna go visit my Auntie Tye, she has no kids at her house  I promise I'll come back mom-lady


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> lmaoooo Goo, Zach does love his Helena. And vice versa, these are great pics
> 
> ** in Helena voice** I wanna go visit my Auntie Tye, she has no kids at her house  I promise I'll come back mom-lady


hahahaha :woof:

They have really become the best of friends.  The other day I was cooking and I could hear Zach's little feet running through the house, and Helena's nails tapping along.... and Zachary was laughing and laughing. And I kept peeking in at them and of course they'd stop what was going on. But Helena would just be standing there wagging her tail.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol I know they love each other, is good to see these pics  I wanna come visit again soon  And lol at her nails tapping and the tail waggin like they weren't doin anything


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol I know they love each other, is good to see these pics  I wanna come visit again soon  And lol at her nails tapping and the tail waggin like they weren't doin anything


They were forming diabolic plans on how to reach the box of nilla wafers. :rofl:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahahaha I do believe that, Helena will learn him just watch


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

I didn't click on this thread all this time due to the title LOL 

Nice pics


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL! Those are great!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG I was avoiding this thread I really didnt want to see poor dogs being neglected and abused today, but gave in and looked lol . Very cute looks like they bonded really well so far


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Lock him up! Animal abuser!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

haha Sorry I tricked ya'll.  I think Helena started liking him a lot more whenever he started feeding her. haha He loves to share his food... I tell him no and tell her no. He will hold food up to her mouth and she turns her head. She won't take it from his hand, she won't take it if he throws it either til I give her the ok. 

The other day he had a chicken nugget. And he kept throwing it on the floor and picking it up. I kept telling him no, and to eat it. He will fake me out and pretend to stick it in his mouth in slow motion and then throw it. Well he did this, and then threw it and Helena caught it in her mouth! haha I laughed my butt off it was so hilarious, I wish I would have had a camera.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL my youngest loves to share but then gets upset when the dogs actually eat it and dont share back LMAO.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLLL Those pics are too cute!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> LOL my youngest loves to share but then gets upset when the dogs actually eat it and dont share back LMAO.


lol! How old is he or she?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO those are great!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHA thats awesome, love the hair brich pic, Helenas face is so funny! Like nooo pleaseeeee help!!!


----------

